# Lowes Pallet Wood Pen



## igran7 (Dec 13, 2008)

Here's a clicker made from wood cut from an old Lowes Pallet.  I'm not sure what it is exactly, but it sure is interesting looking.  Chrome click pen with a CA/BLO finish.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Dec 13, 2008)

Lovely wood . Ash????


----------



## JWS Penworks (Dec 13, 2008)

Very, Very Nice!!!

John


----------



## toolcrazy (Dec 13, 2008)

Pallets used to be white oak. But who knows anymore

Beautiful pen. Nice work.


----------



## thewishman (Dec 13, 2008)

Pretty wood - nice recycling.


----------



## Sylvanite (Dec 13, 2008)

Nice wood.  Great find!


----------



## Hiram33 (Dec 13, 2008)

Awesome pays to recycle


----------



## winpooh498 (Dec 13, 2008)

Another beautiful pen Joe!!


----------



## markgum (Dec 13, 2008)

Amazing what an "OLD" pallet looks like with a little turn'n. good job.


----------



## fiferb (Dec 13, 2008)

Lowe's often gets wood in their pallets from South America. It's not uncommon to find purpleheart in their pallets. Nice pen!


----------



## deedubs (Dec 14, 2008)

Very Cool!   What pen kit did you use and where was it purhased?
Thanks
Deedubs


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 14, 2008)

Sure is a beauty!  I'm voting for ash.  I have salvaged a few piece from pallets too.  It's common to find beautiful wood in pallets..as wood that has any knots or any character is considered junk by the typical wood marketplace, such as cabinet making.  Factory cabinets and furniture require uniformity.


----------



## igran7 (Dec 14, 2008)

deedubs said:


> Very Cool!   What pen kit did you use and where was it purhased?
> Thanks
> Deedubs



The pen kit used is the long click pen.  It can be purchased from Aaron (IAP member) at www.laulauwood.com or can be purchased at CSUSA www.woodturnersatalog.com  Thanks.


----------



## PaulDoug (Dec 14, 2008)

Looks to me like it could be a white oak knot(?)  What ever it is it sure is pretty.


----------



## ahoiberg (Dec 14, 2008)

as it turns out, lowe's is good for something! nice one joe.


----------



## akbar24601 (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll bet it didn't look like that sitting on the pallette. Great job, it's beautiful.


----------



## stolicky (Dec 15, 2008)

I like it.  It came out nice.  I just got a couple of those kits but have yet to make any.

A note to all (reminder).  Be careful using wood from pallets.  On many occasions there can be random nails and what not that can do some serious damage to your tools (including carbide teeth on a saw blade) and maybe even worse, to yourself.  I read a story in a woodworking forum, probably a year ago or so, where someone had a near miss.

Other than the warning - just be careful, and who knows what treasures are to be found out there.


----------



## dgscott (Dec 15, 2008)

Luan is often used for pallets.


----------



## JohnU (Dec 16, 2008)

Great looking pen!  Ive scored lots of great wood with knots, burl and spalt, from pallets.  Cheap is good, Free is better!   Great Job!


----------



## Dalecamino (Dec 16, 2008)

Good eye in recognizing that figure . Very nice work .


----------



## Chasper (Dec 16, 2008)

Nice work, nice rescue.
Do you find Lowe's pallets better than Home Depot pallets?


----------



## Rick_G (Dec 16, 2008)

Very nice looking.  Free wood is always good and when it turns out that nice it's even better.  Never know what you will find in pallets.  Did some computer cleanup for a guy last week and he brought over some pallet firewood he had 3" square by 2ft long.  Turns out it is cherry.  Will be nice for bottle stoppers Christmas ornaments etc.   Again nice job on the pen.  First time I've seen that kit.


----------



## Ozzy (Dec 17, 2008)

Great job.


----------

